# Need help ! New sparky need to borrow power from switch



## r4ja.electricals (5 mo ago)

Hi so basically I am still learning I’m a relatively new sparky. I have attached a diagram if someone can please please complete it fro me and help me understand this.

basically form the Mains it goes to the hallway light, then to the single switch ( it’s a two way switch being used a single switch ) then a new extension for the porch has been made with wires put in. there is one wire (twin and cpc ) connect the spotlights and another connecting the outdoor lights. I made another hole connecting the single switch to the double switch ( the double switch is the one I want controlling the porch and the spotlights). I want to borrow power for the single switch to give power to the double switch and then be able to use the single switch as normal to control the hallway light. However i just want the new double switch i put in to control the porch outdoorlights and the spotlights inide the porch Can someone please please help ASAP urgently as I am very confused !


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

r4ja.electricals said:


> Hi so basically I am still learning I’m a relatively new sparky. I have attached a diagram if someone can please please complete it fro me and help me understand this.
> 
> basically form the Mains it goes to the hallway light, then to the single switch ( it’s a two way switch being used a single switch ) then a new extension for the porch has been made with wires put in. there is one wire (twin and cpc ) connect the spotlights and another connecting the outdoor lights. I made another hole connecting the single switch to the double switch ( the double switch is the one I want controlling the porch and the spotlights). I want to borrow power for the single switch to give power to the double switch and then be able to use the single switch as normal to control the hallway light. However i just want the new double switch i put in to control the porch outdoorlights and the spotlights inide the porch Can someone please please help ASAP urgently as I am very confused !
> View attachment 167596


with your hot and noodle at the light, and only 2c abet with light and switch, you cannot glean a constant power supply to feed anything past the switch. Either replace that 2c with a 3c, or run a 2c from the mains @ the light to your new load.


----------



## r4ja.electricals (5 mo ago)

LGLS said:


> with your hot and noodle at the light, and only 2c abet with light and switch, you cannot glean a constant power supply to feed anything past the switch. Either replace that 2c with a 3c, or run a 2c from the mains @ the light to your new load.


The parts highlighted in yellow is part of the orignal house. i havent touched this, its all enclosed in the wall. All of that work done by somone when the property was made i assume. Everything after ( the new porch extension) that is a new addition of wires is enclosed in the wall by a previous electrican ( who left the job half done and dissapeared), and i have been called to get this wiring working such that the porch and spotlights runs independently


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

r4ja.electricals said:


> The parts highlighted in yellow is part of the orignal house. i havent touched this, its all enclosed in the wall. All of that work done by somone when the property was made i assume. Everything after ( the new porch extension) that is a new addition of wires is enclosed in the wall by a previous electrican ( who left the job half done and dissapeared), and i have been called to get this wiring working such that the porch and spotlights runs independently


Well I can’t change the laws of physics.


----------



## Wire2Wire (Nov 20, 2016)

IBTL


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com, however, working with electricity can be unsafe if not done by a professional electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional in your area.

If you are pernitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, then please sign up at our sister site www.diychatroom.com where many of our professional electricians are also members there and would be happy to assist you.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.diychatroom.com. If you are not a member then sign up for a free account at www.diychatroom.com
/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread is closed.


----------

